# Here's Nell......



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, today I went and picked Nell up. It actually went smoother than I expected. The drive home was wonderful. Now the only issues is with Betty in the yard and in the house. I'm currently keeping them separated, and am working on each of the places. Since inside the house with the kennels is the easiest, we are starting here. Betty's having her little issues, but they are very small compared to other dogs she comes across. I think she won't have much problems with Nell coming in, I think she's just wanting to let Nell that she's in charge. And whenever that happens, I step in and let Betty know that I'm the boss, and not her, and that there's nothing to be afraid of.

But anyways, here's a few pics of Nell. Hopefully I'll be able to take pics of them together soon. 

These 2 pics were from when she was a pup....


















Here's Nell today.....


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Aww, she's adorable! Glad to hear the pick up went well! Keep us updated on how the introductions go. I'm expecting more pictures!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's some more pics of Nell, and Nell with Betty....


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

She's GORGEOUS! I love border collies.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh, she looks great. What a lovely coat. 
Welcome to DF, Nell!


----------



## BIGdogLOVER (May 19, 2008)

Lonewolf Small world its FijiWigi AKA BIGdogLover 
I just joined the forum yesterday I had a feeling you would be around. I think I see more posts about your dog's than fish on AquariumAdvice.com Definately a loving dog owner. Betty and Nell are lucky for sure.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

BIGdogLOVER said:


> Lonewolf Small world its FijiWigi AKA BIGdogLover
> I just joined the forum yesterday I had a feeling you would be around. I think I see more posts about your dog's than fish on AquariumAdvice.com Definately a loving dog owner. Betty and Nell are lucky for sure.


Cool, welcome over to the dog side of things, lol. I pretty much share all my pics on all the forums I'm part of in the Lounges. It's great, as even fish lovers can be dog lovers too. 

For those that are interested, here's a video. It's hosted on my own server, feel free to check it out.....
It's about 1.6MB and Nell tries to share a bone with Betty towards the end by trying to fling it at her, lol.

http://www.nw-wolf.com/misc/nell/bettyandnell.wmv


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh wow!!! She is sooo purty. Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Great pics and love the video! Seems like they are getting along pretty well! I haven't been keeping up with the board lately so I missed that you were getting a new one - Nell is still a pup? 

Congrats and keep us posted!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Yup, she turns 1 year old on the 21st, which is in 2 days.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Nell!!!!!!!!!

she's 1 year old today...


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, I've been going to the chiropracter for hip adjustments, and all was going good until yesterday. I took a spill yesterday and ended on my butt, and I can hardly walk. Going to the chiropracter again today to get adjusted back into place, it feels like it's really out of place from the spill I took yesterday. So there was no walk for the dogs last night or this morning, but Betty is taking very good care of Nell while I'm down. And out in the yard, they romp pretty hard, lol. Other than that, all is going great. And she's showing Nell how to do some things as well, like jumping up on my bed. She's never done it, and last night, with Betty's persistance, she actually jumped up on my bed and they started wrestling, lol. It was fun to watch. Last night I tried getting her on the bed with me and Betty, but she wouldn't, and I couldn't lift her up, as I could hardly move. Then I decided to just lay there, and with a little persistance from Betty, she jumped up with us. It was great.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's a few more pics..... Enjoy.....


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

i didn't get any pictures. none?


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Try checking back later. Some reason I think the server is down where the pics are being hosted.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Server is back up.........


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Update on Nell. Just wanted to let everyone know that all is going great. Betty and Nell are getting along just perfectly. They do so much together, and share everything. It is absolutely wonderful.

I've also started Nell on her Obedience Classes. She's got a ways to go, but it will be a lot of fun. We also have her Vet visit on Monday to get her checkup done, all her shots, and microchip. Still debating on getting her spayed though. Gonna wait on it for a little bit to think about it. Also got all her papers back in my name.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Today was a big day for Nell. She went to the vet to get her checkup. She also got her booster shot and rabies shot. And finally, she got her microchip. Then after her visit with the vet, we went to the Humane Society to get her Dog License. I put it off until I had her shots done, as when I got Betty, they asked for her shots and if she was chipped. So I got it all taken care of today, and she's done til next year. Also, the vet said that the shots today were only good for 1 year, and that her next set of shots next year will be good for 2 and 3 years, or something like that.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Lonewolfblue said:


> Today was a big day for Nell. She went to the vet to get her checkup. She also got her booster shot and rabies shot. And finally, she got her microchip. Then after her visit with the vet, we went to the Humane Society to get her Dog License. I put it off until I had her shots done, as when I got Betty, they asked for her shots and if she was chipped. So I got it all taken care of today, and she's done til next year. Also, the vet said that the shots today were only good for 1 year, and that her next set of shots next year will be good for 2 and 3 years, or something like that.


I'm glad she is fitting in so well! Any updated pics of her? She is a beauty!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

No new pics yet. I'm on vacation this week, so I should be able to get more. Will be taking her over to a friends house for them to see her, will get some pics there too.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

okay good.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, at Nell's vet visit, she was a whole whopping 41lbs, lol. And Betty was 36lbs when I had hers done about 7 months ago. I still don't have a 100lb total, LOL.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Lonewolfblue said:


> Well, at Nell's vet visit, she was a whole whopping 41lbs, lol. And Betty was 36lbs when I had hers done about 7 months ago. I still don't have a 100lb total, LOL.


haha I have
63 lbs- Chance
33 lbs- Kody
25 lbs- Bailey

Oh I gotcha- 121 total


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's a few more pics..... These were taken at a friends house...


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

What beautiful pics! I'm so glad they're still getting along so well. They look like they were having a ball!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Yup, they really had a blast. The only thing that I was worried about was the possibility of rattle snakes in the tall grass areas, which we tried to keep them out of as much as possible. Also, there were horses across the road that Betty had focused on a couple times, and then bolted, which was the other thing I didn't want her to do, as there could be cars coming down the road. That friend of mine said at least she went up to the horse that was dog friendly, lol. The other horse would have nailed her. Then she rolled in a pile of horse poo and took a mouthful back across the road to us, eekkkkk, lol. She wouldn't give it up and ran up to the house and ate it, ewwwwww, lol. What is wrong with her??? LOL... Other than that, they had a blast, lol.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Great pics! I love the one of Nell chasing the bird!! They make a great pair!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Yup, she chased several birds, and they have a nest in the apple tree that Nell was trying to climb, lol.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Lonewolfblue said:


> Yup, she chased several birds, and they have a nest in the apple tree that Nell was trying to climb, lol.


haha, Kody does that too. Hes a rabbit hunting dog, but he chases birds in our backyard all day long.


----------



## KintaroLove (May 21, 2008)

wow look at that shiney coat on nell and those markings!!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, tomorrow I'm sending in an application for registering Nell with the AKC. Having her ABCA Registration makes the process much easier. Got everything together and sending it in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## natureloverchris (Nov 11, 2007)

Nell is adorable and I really liked the pictures of Nell and Betty playing


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's a couple more pics.......


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Other than the credit card clearing, I haven't heard anything yet on Betty's ILP registration. But today I got an email confirmation on Nell's AKC Open Registration. She's been accepted, and is now registered with the AKC, as well as the ABCA. It also said I'll be getting her papers in the mail in a couple days. Can't wait...


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

They're still looking great together!!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Yup, they are doing awsome. We went up to a friends again today so they could run a bit. Betty went across the road again with the neighbors horses, lol. When she sees them, there's no stopping her, lol. Then we brought them into the house with the cats, lol. I kept Betty in her kennel for a while, and let Nell roam around with the cats. She did very good, and made friends with a black and white male cat. As for the Siamese, she stayed high on the cat tree, lol. After a bit, I let Betty out on leash, and she wanted at the cats, lol. But she couldn't get to any of them. Overall we had a great time. May be going up there on the 4th for a big BBQ and to let the dogs run again. The only real thing I'm afraid of is there are rattle snakes up in the area, so we have to keep an eye on the dogs so they don't go off into the tall grass.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

New update, the girls are doing great. Nell has been going to class and doing very well. We have been working on her heeling, as well as her recall. We also did some turns, both left and right turns and u-turns as well. She's starting to catch on.

Today I had Nell down at the river off leash. We played ball and frisbee. She loves it. I got her to the point where she was getting pretty tired. Then we went down to the beach and let her swim. After a little while, another guy came along with his Yorkie mix. He was about 5 months I think he said, and was just the cutest thing. Him and Nell got along just great. Should have seen Nell and Yorkie running side by side, lol. Yes, that was his name as well, lol. Ears flapping, big smile on the face, and tongue hanging out. He was the cutest little dog I've seen in a while. 

Then shortly after, another dog wandered over to us. He was a black lab mix, about 6 months old. It was great, we had a little puppy fest going at the river. And come to find out, the guy that has the lab mix worked with me many years ago. I didn't even recognize him, lol. But he recognized me, lol. I stayed there for a short while and then had to leave.

Nell did great with the other pups. I also did some recalls as well, and she immediately came right to me, then I released her to play some more. It was great. Now with Betty, it would have been near impossible to get her back to me, lol. Nell is really blossoming, and I'm really impressed with her.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, I just got some new pics of Nell. They were sent to me by the breeder that she came from....

Nell at 2 days...


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Nell at 9 weeks...


----------



## Summerhawk (Mar 23, 2009)

What a little sweetie!!


----------



## bnwalker2 (Jan 22, 2008)

She is gorgeous!!


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Ohhh, you're so lucky to have puppy pics of Nell. Our BC was a rescue and 1.5 years when we got her, so no cute puppy pictures. Nell is prettier now than ever, but the puppy pics are cute too!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Nothing is more wonderful than a puppy, and a border collie is the most wonderful of all.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, Nell is doing fantastic. She had her annual vet checkup today and her rabies shot. She's doing really well, and is 44.2lbs. The last time we were in the vet, Nell was really shy, and couldn't get her on the table. So the vet had to do everything on the floor. Well, with all the work we've been doing and all the classes she's been in, the Agility Foundations twice and the Agility 1 class, she was really good today. Was a little shy at first, but warmed up to him very quickly and loved being petted. She even got some cheese that I brought with. And she doesn't have any issues with having her temp checked or getting shots, she just looks at me with her tongue hanging out, lol. I'm going to have to clean her teeth again, I've been putting it off and they are starting to get some buildup, but not a lot. She did very well this morning, and is now wrestling with Sonny, lol.


----------



## DIRTY PAW (Jun 8, 2009)

Love the markings!!! Gorgeous:d


----------

